# Bobcat s590 skid loader lights beacons



## chuckraduenz

im thinking about getting a bobcat s590. I want to add 2 beacons. Id like them perment mount as I have had lights taken in the past. 

so I wanta stay away from magnets.

I was thinking about adding 2 whelen l32s above the front lights. I also want to replace the lights in the rear with leds.

thanks for the input.


----------



## buildinon

Why not just do strobes on the skid? That is becoming more and more popular now a days. You could mount a few tier3 or tier4 pods easily on the top cab corners. It would give you a better flash and something that couldn't be taken as easily. I have even seen some mounted on the lift arm. Just an idea.


----------



## FSLC

The Whelen l32 beacons are awesome! They are a class 1 light (which is a classification for the highest light out put 360 deg. Around the light) even with just two of those mounted in the right spot you'd be plenty visible. The lights in the rear would be pretty cool to. But yeah go with the l32 beacons for sure.


----------



## Brian Young

The L32's are very bright, I would think 1 would be enough. You don't want to blind people either. We had nothing but lake effect snow and high winds last season and we run the Whelen Responders and with the snow and high winds it was like a million little strobes going off. I usually just use lights during the day, its too bright at night when you've been up for days, but I'm old,lol One guy around here runs one of those and a couple LED strobes on the rear of his skid steer and he's very visible.


----------



## chuckraduenz

so iv had it for a few weeks now.

I bought the bobcat beacon switch off ebay.

then I got 2 whelen l32 L.E.D. beacons the newest ones from when that are brighter than the prior type.

while I was waiting for that stuff to come. I installed a beeper kill switch so if I want to turn the backup beeper off a can.

I also replaced the outdated light bulbs in the taillight and rear work lights with L.E.D. ones on the back of the skidloader.

here are the compaired pics.

L.E.D.

stock bulbs


----------



## chuckraduenz

I got the beacons, and installed them. I put 2 of them on the roof. perment mount. I just hope it wont be to high to fit in most garage doors. as then I will have to remove them and fill the holes..... crossing my fingers..... ill take other pics some time of the beacons


I also installed a rear view camera system.
I mounted it on the door so I could see almost the back end of the skidloader. I cant see about a 1ft wide spot.


----------



## chuckraduenz

inside



and my switches.

top--------- beacon
middle ---- beeper kill
bottom ----camera switch to turn the rear camera on all the time off and auto on


----------



## cat320

looking good . what I did with my skid steer is I put the whelen guardian strobe unit on the roof magnetic for the reason you mentioned of getting in a garage .


----------



## rcpd34

These are awesome:

http://evsolutions.corecommerce.com/Lightbars/Exterior-Lightbars/Pinnacle-Mini-Lightbar.html


----------



## GLS

Cool!

I just purchased a new s650, and want to do the same things.

Where did you buy the backup beeper kill switch? I kinda want to be able to kill it from in the cab like that.

Is there factory wiring already installed for the roof beacon? I've got a whelen mini-justice bar that I'm gonna magnet mount on the roof due to clearance issues. Any input on the install would be great.

Where did you get the led bulbs for the rear, looks great!


----------



## chuckraduenz

GLS;1827281 said:


> Cool!
> 
> I just purchased a new s650, and want to do the same things.
> 
> Where did you buy the backup beeper kill switch? I kinda want to be able to kill it from in the cab like that.
> 
> Is there factory wiring already installed for the roof beacon? I've got a whelen mini-justice bar that I'm gonna magnet mount on the roof due to clearance issues. Any input on the install would be great.
> 
> Where did you get the led bulbs for the rear, looks great!


the beacon light wireing was in mine already factory run. the plug is behind the plastic trim on the pillar and was labeled "beacon" plug and play. I got the switch off of ebay for $16 and the other end is running with the dome light wire found on the left side when sitting in it. it has a plug on the end. if you buy the light from bobcat it would come with the switch and plug. think they run there wireing though the hole in the cab. looks like it was for a antenna. mine had a plug but I didn't use it. I did however run a bead of silicone round the plug to seal it as the factory they didn't and I think it leaked. I ran my wire thought the roof. I was gona loosen the roof window and run the wires though there. but I didn't want it to leak.

the beeper kill was my own idea. I got the oem switch off of ebay and labeled it my self. I did use a relay. and youd have to run wires to do it. little harder than ya think as I wanted my switch lit up so I know its off...

the LED bulbs I also got off ebay... I like them a lot.....

see here... http://www.ebay.com/itm/251302378197?_trksid=p2060778.m2749.l2649&ssPageName=STRK:MEBIDX:IT


----------



## SnowGuy73

Looks great!!!


----------



## SnowGuy73

What type of camera system is that?


----------



## chuckraduenz

it is cabcam


----------



## SnowGuy73

chuckraduenz;1827382 said:


> it is cabcam


Sweet, thank you sir!


----------



## chuckraduenz

you can install up to 4 cameras. front left right and rear. 

ea camera has a 12v trigger wire. its also suppose to work on tractors. so when they turn on there turn signals it would turn on that camera... kinda nice. think it would be nice to have the other 3 to have a surround video. but I don't know if the camera screen splits into 4 or if only one can be displayed at a time....

the camera is suppose to be heavy duty to take the shock and vibration. the screen is not water proof. 

the local dealer wanted over $700 but I seen a few on ebay for $3-400.... so it wasn't so bad. least I can see behind with out having a sore neck.... just faster to look up.... it also has infared to see in total darkness....


----------



## CaptCaveman

It takes a lot...But, I am officially impressed with this complete system. Nice job and well thought out...The only thing I could see being a problem is the snow buildup on the camera...You might have to move it inside the cab behind the glass to keep it clear.


----------



## chuckraduenz

CaptCaveman;1828320 said:


> It takes a lot...But, I am officially impressed with this complete system. Nice job and well thought out...The only thing I could see being a problem is the snow buildup on the camera...You might have to move it inside the cab behind the glass to keep it clear.


im pretty shure its not gona be used for snow....

and evon if it is. I didn't want the camera inside of the cab it would kinda kill the idea of a rear camera. I like it back that far this way I can see what near the back end. and if im in a tight spot I can almost back up to whatever it is or see whats behind me including things that were put back there happen I forget that it was there.

if it was in the cab the blind spot would be to large.


----------



## Antlerart06

Looks nice What kind of plow or pusher you putting on it


----------



## CaptCaveman

While it was my fault for assuming that on a snowplow website that you would be using it for plowing. I agree that it would hinder your vision to some extent by putting it in the rear window...I was just just giving you an idea to put in the back of your head...if it freezes over you...it won't work at all. Great job on the wiring and switch location,,,first class install.


----------



## chuckraduenz

I would like to get a snow blower for it....


----------



## [email protected]

The install came out looking really clean! Nice work!

-Tom


----------



## chuckraduenz

THANKS for the comments! 

I ordered a water proof 110v charger for it now. so when I plug in the block heater I want the battery to charge at the same time. I also want to put the plug in by the seat so I don't forget to unplug it.


----------

